# help neaded on leval acses shower



## mixtupjack (Apr 6, 2012)

hi i had a leavel acses shower installed with 4 plastic paines witch bend for easy acsess but when u close them and runn shower they leak ?? manufactura says that they are splashproof not waterproof ? so do any 1 know any way of makeing them waterproof
:grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Are talking about level access shower?, if so I see no way to make the doors water proof.

BG


----------



## mixtupjack (Apr 6, 2012)

ok thank as @ the mo every time any 1 has a shower upstair it leaksthru and i have a puddle in bathroom and it drips thru celling ??? ill have 2 have a bath or somthing bk in ?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like the drain maybe clogged up or it was install wrong.

BG


----------

